# warrior custom clubs?



## zach471 (Apr 7, 2011)

has anyone used thes clubs befor? a guy from my work said he would sell me the driver 3 and 5 wood for 50$ wondering if they are worth it befor i try them out.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't say anything good, or bad about their quality, and/or playability. I did pay $15 S/H for a free wedge from them one time. As it turned out they billed me twice for the S/H, 6 weeks apart, which took another couple of weeks to straighten out. The wedge turned out to be nothing special, and I gave it to some one. Now I do know once Warrior gets your address, (email or otherwise)or even worse, your phone number, they will bombard you with sales propaganda. 

Now since you dealing with a private seller, you are safe from their sales propaganda. If it were me, and after trying the clubs out, if I were to determine that the clubs would make me a better, lower scoring golfer, $50 would be a steal for two clubs. The only thing left for you to think about is, for $50, how long should they last? A month, 6 months, a year? 

I bought cheapo ($79) driver once that was absolutely money for me. Great distance, and accuracy. It was a "couldn't miss" tool. It lasted 9 months before I caved in the face. The really bad part was I have never been able to find another driver that worked so well for me. Some have come close, but not like that one played.


----------



## zach471 (Apr 7, 2011)

well i shot to the range real quick to test them out and man did they suck. i couldnt even feel ball contact to tell if i was hitting them in the center toe or heel of the club. got as much distance a my rescue wood. horrible clubs wouldnt suggest them to anyone. ill stick to my other clubs


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

best way to find out is hit them and by the sounds of it you are not a fan oh well you'd never know if you didnt try.


----------



## zach471 (Apr 7, 2011)

ya most deffinately not a fan lol


----------

